# purchasing supplies from china



## Thiopla4 (Mar 18, 2014)

does anyone regularly buy fittings and valves direct from china? if so, who from and what brands? is there a significant lag time?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

PZ is a site for those already in the plumbing trade. You are welcome to view the site and use the information available to you. Please refrain from posting until you have established that you are active in the trade. 

Start here>>> http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/


Thanks.


----------



## CaberTosser (Mar 7, 2013)

Why would a person want to buy Chinese if they can at all prevent it? Support your neighbors and nation by buying materials made in the US or Canada whenever possible. If you insist on purchasing offshore, please accept my personal contempt for doing your part to ruin the economy and our manufacturing base.


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

No offense cable tosser but our government started the ruining of our economy before I was even born with globalizing everything. If they really wanted a strong american economy our government would work for the people not the corporations. Even most things american made are really just assembled in america using foreign parts.


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

Btw I do buy american when I can and I buy local instead of online usually.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Pointless threads are reserved for active members.

Closed.


----------

